# Req: Hunter fuselage and wing sections



## ChrisDNT (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi to all,

Has perhaps someone accurate fuselage and wing sections for the Hawker Hunter, this would help me a lot! Thank you.

Cheers,


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 15, 2007)

will this help?


----------



## ChrisDNT (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks a lot for these plans.

But this is the very problem about the Hunter: the impossibility of finding accurate and complete drawings: the Russian and the Swedish plans are dead wrong and the Caruana's one looks not so bad, but without sections.


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 16, 2007)

sorry about that, i had no idea they were that wrong.


----------

